# Choctaw Casino -Autofest Series -Oct 24th



## SoundCreations - Autofest (Sep 4, 2009)

We are partnering with MECA to host more events to the Quality of the last show we did. Everyone (Competitors-Vendors) both was happy that we were punctual and professional on all levels. Now the Casino Is working with us to do a string of shows.

With the Success of Autofest 2009 at the Choctaw Casino in Durant, Oklahoma, The Autofest Points Series is now underway.

Saturday October 24th the Next Stop at Choctaw Casino in Stringtown Oklahoma

The Autofest Points Series will consist of a schedule of shows starting with the Oklahoma area plans to expand nationwide. Shows will consist of a Car and Truck show as well as Motorcycles and ATV's.

Classics, Antiques, Muscle Cars and Tuners will be on hand to showcase their rides and their skills in getting them to this level. A Car Stereo Competition as well as a "Burn out"(in most areas) will also take place.

Competitors from this show will earn Double points and count towards the Autofest 2010 as well as Meca World Finals. The Points Champion of the Choctaw Challenge will take home the "Choctaw Cup" Trophy


Prizes for this show will consist of Trophies, Medals, and Cash.

For the Top 3 scores overall in the 3 Catergories

Car and Truck Show = 1st-$500 2nd-$250 3rd-$100
Sound Quality Competition = 1st-$500 2nd-$250 3rd-$100
SPL Competition = 1st-$500 2nd-$250 3rd-$100

For more information Contact us @ 580-924-2255
Autofest 2009 in Durant, Oklahoma


----------



## IamMurph (Jan 12, 2009)

This is going to be another killer show. The road to Autofest 2010 is going to be an exciting one.


----------



## SoundCreations - Autofest (Sep 4, 2009)

I do agree. We are getting some great response for the show!


----------



## Mark Eldridge (Jul 23, 2008)

Anyone that can attend these shows around Oklahoma, do so! We had a blast in Durant in August, and from talking with Tony, this series will be lots of fun. Thc Choctaw Casino does a terriffic job of promoting the events, and bringing people in to see the cars. Excellent facilities, great people, etc. 

Anyone in DFW, OKC, Tulsa, Little Rock, Shreveport, Wichita Falls, Lawton, etc, can easily make this one a one day trip. 

And if you've never competed in MECA, or never competed at all, come on out and give it a try. There will be a number of seasoned competitors there, and we can talk about sound quality in general, about MECA specifically, or what ever. 

I'm looking forward to this show, and those that follow. Thanks to Tony and the Choctaw Casino for getting the ball rolling!


----------



## SoundCreations - Autofest (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks Mark, and Murph!


Also let me add that if you have children, do not be afraid to bring them!!

They will be a festival for the kids as well! This is fun for the family, you dont have to worry about the stuf you dont want your kids around!

Bring the wife, kids and your tents and lets have a great time and network and learn from one another!


----------



## IamMurph (Jan 12, 2009)

How was the show?


----------



## PaulD (Nov 16, 2006)

SoundCreations - Autofest said:


> Also let me add that if you have children, do not be afraid to bring them!



A number of MECA events in Tenn had MECA kids events, they are fun to watch.


----------

